# 58mm Tamper for Gaggia Classic?



## Innes (Mar 26, 2013)

I need a new Tamper for my new Gaggia Classic, I think I need a 58mm one, is that correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

A 58mm will do fine for the standard basket.

If using VST or IMS a 58.4mm will be more of a snug fit.

I seem to remember there being ample room on the standard basket with a 58mm. May be worth measuring the inside to see if you can get away with a 58.35 or similar. I have a spare Made by Knock 58.35mm if you're interested?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Infact, I've just tried and a 58.35 goes that little bit lower down in the stock basket as it's tapered at the bottom but a 58.4 also fits nicely.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi how much did you want for the 58.3?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought it off another forum member for £15 plus postage.

I'm happy to pass it on for the same if that suits?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

If still available I'd like to buy it Milanski.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi am I too late?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Blimey, apologies, I didn't mean to hijack this thread!

I will wait for a reply from Innes first before moving this over to the For Sale secton but will stick to order of replies.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as in I haven't got a proper tamper yet, for a standard classic pf.

so should I be getting a slightly over 58mm if I can ? Can't really try them anywhere or measure that accurately, so may the 58 is the safer bet...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Andy, I have the new IMS basket and need a 58.35 tamper so if I get one I'll pass my 58mm one on. If you have a standard basket the 58mm is the right one.


----------



## Innes (Mar 26, 2013)

Message sent Milanski.

Thanks


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Glad I found this thread. I am in the market for a new tamper for my Classic also. I have managed with the supplied plastic one since I got the machine, but having just upgraded the steam wand to a Silvia I think it is time for a new tamper as well. Are the all metal ones the best option? if so which one is the best? Budget £20-£30.

Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you have a standard Gaggia basket then Motta 58mm will do.

I had a Made By Knock 58.35 which also fitted a standard Gaggia basket really snugly but was tight towards the bottom of the basket on doses lower than 14.5g. They vary though!

The 58.35 and 58.4 are really designed for the VST type baskets


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I recently bought a 58mm Motta one with the basic metal stand for about £20 - does the job nicely on my Classic.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for that, guys.


----------



## Innes (Mar 26, 2013)

I now have a Made by Knock 58.35mm tamper.

It looks and works great.


----------

